

Why I quit Facebook and we are sharing much more than you think - fabrice_d
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140709173931-11228988-why-i-quit-facebook-and-we-are-sharing-much-more-than-you-think

======
mullingitover
> However, you should realize that Mark is by heart 100% hacker himself (back
> in his Harvard days) and I have no desire to hand my personal data to a
> hacker so he can employ a team of hackers to sell my data to advertisers.

Oh lawd. Mixing up 'programmer/hacker' with 'script kiddie/hacker' to make
your point is not a great way to make your sales pitch.

People, don't kill your facebook account. Do what I did and _unfollow
everyone_. Facebook is a great calendar, party planner, and rolodex. The main
problem most people have is the abuse cycle described in the article, but
that's really easy to kill if you just nuke your feed by unfollowing everyone.
Facebook gets increasingly agitated as you unfollow everyone, and they start
popping up surveys asking you why you're doing it. _Just what do you think you
're doing, Dave?_

